# Sweet Sandy isn't doing well :(



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very sorry. Did the vet do blood tests and sonograms? He should be able to see if she has a tumor. Does he know if it is weakness or arthritis why she can't walk?

I would suggest a specialist if your vet is not doing anything.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry that you are going through this. It is hard to see them not feeling well. I hope the vet can provide some answers and that Sandy has many good days ahead.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry she's not feeling well. I'd suggest a thorough Vet check to see what is going on. If she does have arthritis and is having trouble getting up, a harness might help.


----------



## danzergurl00 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you all. I agree. She has been to the vet many times the past few months. I don't understand why they have not looked into what is causing this. No blood work, no x-rays, no sonograms. I feel like they have given up on her because she is almost 13. 
At this point i'm not even sure she could make it to the vet and back. mom says she has that look in her eyes. I think she is ready to go. 
would you still recommend getting these test done? 

We are all hurting and so confused


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I am not as knowledgable as many on this forum, but wanted to offer that I'm so sorry that you're going through this with your girl. I know it is so heart wrenching to see them decline and face the prospect of setting them free. If it is time to set her free, please be there with her. It is so important to be there with them and not have regrets about helping them to the other side. Sending healing thoughts and prayers that you have more time with your precious girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your dear girl. But I'm also sorry that your vet doesn't seem to be doing anything for her. I would suggest bringing her to another vet - there may well be something they can identify and treat, and at the very least, save her from suffering, and at the most, give her more healthy years.

I hope you or your family will find someone else who will take blood tests, do x-rays and/or ultrasound. Best of luck. Your in my thoughts. Please do let us know what happens..


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping Sandy and your family in our prayers.


----------



## danzergurl00 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Update on Sandy*

I'm sad to say that our precious Sandy went to the Rainbow Bridge on Friday April 29th. My dad took her to the vet and helped her out. She stopped wanting to even get up and she would no longer accept any of her favorite foods. It has been so hard on my family. I live an hour from my parents and have no idea how I will be able to go to their house and not see my sweet sandy. My mom and dad are having a really hard time too. 

The vet said her blood pressure was really low when dad brought her in. Does this mean she was about to go anyway? He felt that her spleen was swollen and had tumors around it. He thinks lymphoma. We are having her buried in a pet cemetery so we can visit her. 

Here is a poem my mom wrote when my dad left with Sandy.

For Sandy

My precious sandy is leaving us today
God is calling her home
There will be a sandy shaped hole
In all of our lives
She filled all the holes in our lives
With unconditional love
Kisses
Cuddles
And rubs
She made our family whole
We will always remember you sandy
5/29/98 - 4/29/11

i can't stop thinking about her and i can't stop crying. i miss her so much already.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that your girl had to leave. 

Hugs to you and your family. 

Rest softly sweet Sandy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Sandy.HUGS.


----------

